# Budget Restoration Of Seiko 7016



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

I won this Seiko Monaco on Fleabay. When it arrived I was shocked at the ghastly appearance.









With a heavy heart I thought I'd made a huge mistake. With zero dollars I prepared to put this watch in the back burner. Upon closer inspection I opened her up and decided to bite the bullet and work on her.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Using nail polish remover, a nail file, a tooth flosser, alcohol swabs, q-tips, and a lens cloth I attempted a budget restoration.



















I used the nail file to shave off the paint on the acrylic crystal because acetone is caustic to that material


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

The lens cloth came in handy as it protected the dial from the acetone used to remove the paint on the second hand and sub-dial hand. I did not have a tool to remove the hands.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

more? please.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Haggis said:


> more? please.


Sorry. Tapatalk limited my pics. Attempting to fix.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope this works. Here is the finished product:


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's another shot of the finished product. I'm satisfied with the results with it being my first time and all


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice work there, WIH


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice work, i have one of these in a box somewhere that works fine but needs a new dial, just spotted someone selling them on fleabay


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'tis always tricky the first time :lol:

Nice job for a basic detritus and DNA removal, I sense a Tinkerer is born :notworthy: (You'll be buying tools and watch oils and an ultrasonic cleaner, - and a timer - - and a caseback press - - - and a crystal lift - - - - and building a workbench in the sparre room - - - - - - - - - :rofl2: )

:weed:


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

mel said:


> 'tis always tricky the first time
> 
> Nice job for a basic detritus and DNA removal, I sense a Tinkerer is born (You'll be buying tools and watch oils and an ultrasonic cleaner, - and a timer - - and a caseback press - - - and a crystal lift - - - - and building a workbench in the sparre room - - - - - - - - - )


You got me there lol! I have some basic watch tools. Just ordered a watch hand remover and press. I am getting into reluming. Oh and bought my lady a 70's Citizen 6000 so that I have an excuse to tinker in her presence.


----------

